# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  Newly Upgraded 53 Gallon 3ft Marine Tank

## saturnz17

Hi People

Recently upgraded my marine tank from nano (1ft) to 2ft and now a 53 gallon 3ft...


Previously 1ft and 2ft..
DSC_1419_zpsffb01f51.jpg

Current 3ft..
2014-08-17-18-00-39_deco_zps9b492f9e.jpg DSC_1533_zpsb046102d.jpg IMG_20140819_2035361_zps9c069d9d.jpg

Maintaining at a:-
PH - about 8.0 - 8.3
Salinity - 1.021-1.022
Temperature - 28-29 deg Celsius
Ammonia - 0
Nitrite - 0
Nitrate - 0

Currently housing 5 invertebrates and 19 fishes..

----------


## saturnz17

Also just to share my brackish tank as well...

2014-08-11-18-53-30_deco_zps3666155f.jpg

Maintaining at a PH of 8.0 and salinity of 1.015...

----------


## killkyo

It's a beauty.

Did you move the fishes and live rocks from the previous tank? I'm planning a upgrade from my marine puffer but is worried about the tank will be restarted and have too recycle again. Any tips on doing that?

----------


## saturnz17

Yes killkyo

I transferred the fishes, some sand and liverocks from the previous tank to the new one. Importantly, I transferred all or most of the water too. 

This is what i did:-
1) Prior to that, I bot seawater from LFS (estimated about 100-120 litres)
2) Separate fishes and invertebrates to different buckets (place air bubble inside for water circulation) 
3) Added new coral sand with old ones into new tank
4) Transferred liverocks and old tank water
5) Added new salt water to fill up the remaining tank
6) Tested the new tank water to make sure that the temperature, PH and salinity level is the same as the ones in the buckets of fishes and invertebrates
7) Transferred fishes and invertebrates into the new tank


By doing this, this will not cause another wave of cycling the tank as you are using back the same liverocks. New saltwater does not cause another wave of cycling too.
If you intend to add more liverocks, be very sure they are cured, then you can straight away put them inside. If not, the die-off will cause ammonia spike again and you need to do a re-cycle again.

 :Smile: 

I spent about 5 hours doing this!! seh.....  :Smile:

----------


## killkyo

Thanks a lot for your reply. I will look into that and plan accordingly.

----------


## saturnz17

No problem bro

----------


## welly

Nice tank but looks abit plain bro

----------


## saturnz17

Just to share with you my updated marine tank.. uploadfromtaptalk1409580142487.jpguploadfromtaptalk1409580163920.jpguploadfromtaptalk1409580194021.jpg

----------


## killkyo

Very beautiful. How's the filtration system like? You must have put in a lot of effort to this

----------


## saturnz17

> Very beautiful. How's the filtration system like? You must have put in a lot of effort to this


Thanks bro! I'm actually using an EHEIM canister filter and I wash it every month. No sump for me due to space constraint  :Smile: 
No protein skimmer as well as I do regular water changes

Here's the video to share...

http://vid391.photobucket.com/albums...ps4edbccc9.mp4

----------


## saturnz17

My 2 bannerfishes have white spots on their tails and body but other fishes dun have....not sure what is the reason... can anybody advise?
Any medication to cure except copper as I have invertebrates inside.

----------


## fstyle28

Fantastic piece of the sea you've there! What is the name of the cleaner shrimp to the right of the picture?

----------


## lucasjiang

> Fantastic piece of the sea you've there! What is the name of the cleaner shrimp to the right of the picture?


Looks like a skunk cleaner shrimp.

----------


## saturnz17

Yes Lucas & fstyle28, it's a Skunk Cleaner Shrimp...this morning it has molted for the 4th time  :Smile: 




> Looks like a skunk cleaner shrimp.

----------


## saturnz17

Really ar bro??

I thought since they were live corals once...should be harmless to add inside wor...huh....





> do becareful of those coral skeletons or dead rocks that have been dried previously. they tend to leech out harmful toxins to ur tanks after some time

----------


## saturnz17

I have a juvenile moon wrasse and yellow belly damsel to give away as I find them relatively aggressive.

Have posted the details in the "Aquarium Ads - Marketplace" section..can PM me if you are keen...

----------


## saturnz17

Have not been in AQ for quite sometime....just to share with you all my 3 tanks currently - QT, 2ft DT and 3ft DT....i am leaving my 3ft DT empty for 8 weeks (currently in my 3rd wk) to eradicate all the ich...

----------


## saturnz17

Recently I have set up another QT, this time I am housing a Coral Beauty Angel and a Raccoon Butterfly. However, my Raccoon is suffering from flukes, therefore bought a bottle of EIHO Parzi Gold which contains the main active component known as Praziquentel and so far it looks promising. Have dosed the entire tank and the Raccoon is pretty much back to its normal behaviour. Gonna monitor it for the next few days. I also bought a bottle of Seachem Paraguard as well (abit kiasu keke).

----------


## saturnz17

I also noticed that my Magnificent Foxface in my another DT is suffering from black ich..it has black spots all over its body...sigh....

----------


## limyw

can i ask where you got the 3ft tank and cabinet? can PM me the info if its too sensitive to post here. tks

----------


## saturnz17

Hi limyw bro, I got mine at Serangoon North Ave 2 central..where there are a lot of petshops...in fact you can get such fish tanks at any local LFS..they got sell  :Smile:

----------


## benjamin216

You should avoid using seawater and change to salt mix if you want to prevent future disease outbreaks.

----------


## Rainbow

I am using salt mix and parasites and diseases are introduced into the tank from newly bought livestocks. Marine ich is a very common infection.

----------


## saturnz17

That's why best is to quarantine first bro  :Smile:

----------


## saturnz17

Sorry that I have not been in AQ for a long time...almost 2 mths plus...in my last active post...I mentioned that I will leave my 3ft fowlr tank empty...and finally after 9 weeks i am ready to put back my fish and also converted the entire fowlr to a reef tank (added gorgonians, GSP, feather dusters & zoanthids) ...so far has been 2 weeks plus...no sign of ich (keeping fingers crossed)  :Smile: 
At the same time, I have also set up a seahorse tank..house with mandarin fish in it...
Here to share some pix with everyone...

----------


## saturnz17

I have created my very own FB page to share many more pictures of my aquariums (FW & SW) with everyone...please visit https://www.facebook.com/pages/Edquarium/350986588421491 

Hope you can like my page! Thank you!  :Smile:

----------


## saturnz17

Recently added some caulerpas and I noticed quite a handful of "anemone-looking" stuff on it...they can move and even stick on the liverock...can anybody tell me what are these?

----------


## BFG

Looks like mojano anemone, a pest actually. Try to remove or control their spread.

----------


## saturnz17

> Looks like mojano anemone, a pest actually. Try to remove or control their spread.


Ops majano anemone! Are they ok to be removed by hand? I presume they are harmless if I transfer them to FOWLR tank with clowns, wrasse and shrimps? 
f I am not wrong, I have about 7-8 of them!

----------


## saturnz17

Added a banded pipefish into my macroalgae seahorse cum mandarin fish tank...

Here's a pic of it...

https://www.facebook.com/35098658842...type=1&theater

----------


## saturnz17

Just to share with everyone my updated pic of my reef tank as at 10 Feb.

----------


## saturnz17

Updated pix of my reef tank as of 25 Feb - Upgraded my lighting to Green Element Evo 36 (3Wx24) LED, installed 2 big cooling fans which can cool up to 100L each and rearrangement of corals..










Added another Zebra Banded Pipefish as a companion..

----------


## BFG

How many tanks are in that room? What is your tank temperature with the fan running?

----------


## saturnz17

Hi BFG

I have 3 tanks in a little corner of my living room (attached pic below)...with 2 fans running, I am having a temperature between 26 & 28 Deg Celsius.
Just a short intro: Left tank - Zebra Banded Pipefish & a mated pair of Mandarin Dragonets with macroalgae 
Middle tank - A mated pair of Ocellaris Clowns, a Yellow Watchman Goby and a pistol shrimp
Right tank - Reef tank with Banggai Cardinal, Damsels, Clown, Rabbitfish, Humu Picasso, Six Line Wrasse, Marble Wrasse and 3 shrimps (yellow skunk, 
coral banded & fire)

----------


## saturnz17

I am thinking should I add butterfly, bannerfish or Moorish idol in my reef tank, understand that they are not reef safe..but it can be a hit-and-miss thing too..just luv them! Can anybody give me an advice?  :Smile:

----------


## cdckjn

These fishes are more difficult to keep - they generally need a larger tank - 4ft or bigger. So I recommend selecting smaller fishes as your tanks are smaller in size. Great job so far! Keep up the good effort!




> I am thinking should I add butterfly, bannerfish or Moorish idol in my reef tank, understand that they are not reef safe..but it can be a hit-and-miss thing too..just luv them! Can anybody give me an advice?

----------


## saturnz17

Thanks for your advice and compliment cdckjn!  :Smile: 
Hmm..guess have to upgrade next time in order to feed such fishes!
Perhaps a Royal Gramma.. keke

----------


## saturnz17

A symbiotic relationship between my Yellow Watchman Goby and Pistol Shrimp...

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Edqua...50986588421491

----------


## saturnz17

A symbiotic relationship between my Yellow Watchman Goby and Pistol Shrimp...

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Edqua...50986588421491

----------


## saturnz17

Added a flowerpot coral (Goniopora) today...have to separate with other corals as this is aggressive and will sting if its gets in contact with them..




I have created my very own FB page to share and showcase all my aquarium works..please visit https://www.facebook.com/pages/Edqua...50986588421491
and hope you can like my page!
Thanks for your support!  :Smile:

----------


## saturnz17

Updated tank as of 3 Mar..


Also, added a Red Scooter Blenny to my Mandarin/Pipe fish tank (can you spot it?):-

----------


## saturnz17

A close-up shot of my corals (bot a bubble coral yesterday):-

----------


## saturnz17

Yesterday added a new companion for my Alligator Pipefish..let's welcome "Razor" the razorfish!

----------


## saturnz17

I have also shared a video of Alligator & Razor  :Smile: 

http://vid391.photobucket.com/albums...psfnclndgq.mp4

----------


## saturnz17

Recently added some new corals:

Sun coral


Red cauliflower


Long tentacles plate coral




My reef tank updated as at 16 Mar

----------


## saturnz17

Hi everyone! It's been almost 1.5 months since I last updated my reef tank...
Just to share with everyone my updated reef aquarium as at 28 April.

----------


## saturnz17

Hi guys

I have moved this thread to "My Little Marine Corner".
Hope to see you guys there!  :Smile:

----------

